# [Xwindow pour Darwin x86] y a il une release binaire officielle ?



## eric75011 (14 Novembre 2002)

Toute ma question est dans le titre...

Y a il une release binaire officielle de Xfree86 pour Darwin x86?

(Simon, juré, ce n'est pas posté ailleur  )


----------



## simon (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par eric75011:</font><hr />*
(Simon, juré, ce n'est pas posté ailleur  )   *<hr /></blockquote>

mort de rire....

http://mrcla.com/XonX/build.html


----------



## benR (14 Novembre 2002)

excusez la stupidité de ma question, mais en quoi c'est mieux d'utiliser ca plutot que le package deja pret à l'emploi ?


----------



## simon (15 Novembre 2002)

benR a dit:
			
		

> * excusez la stupidité de ma question, mais en quoi c'est mieux d'utiliser ca plutot que le package deja pret à l'emploi ?  *



Le problème vient du fait que sous Darwin il n'y pas d'interface graphique et donc les softs du genre l'installeur ne fonctionne pas, il me semble que tu es obligé de compiler (ou de trouver des binairies) d'XFree86 afin de pouvoir avoir un interface graphique après...


----------



## pacou (15 Novembre 2002)

Et pour compléter la réponse de Simon, le sujet de Eric75011, c'est Darwin sur un PC, il n'y a donc pas d'interface graphique à la base.

Pour répondre à la question, il me semble avoir entrevu que OSXgnu.org faisait ce genre de travail de portage.

Sinon, peut être sur Darwin.org ???

Voilà, voilà.


----------



## benR (15 Novembre 2002)

pacou a dit:
			
		

> * le sujet de Eric75011, c'est Darwin sur un PC *



oups, j'avais deja oublié ça !


----------

